# Blog Entry



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Can a admin delete my blog entry that's showing please, can't seem to delete it for love, money or a good 30 minutes with myself.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Gone.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Thankyou Lorian. Have some reps too.


----------

